# More macro fun :)



## woojiebear (Sep 1, 2009)

C&C welcome!


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 1, 2009)

A nice series - nicely saturated colors.  To me, it looks like there is a little too much sharpening on the images.


----------



## mishele (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like #3 the white flower w/ water droplets!! I myself love to mess around w/ flowers and water. I m sad though the flowers will soon all be dead and thats less to shoot!


----------



## woojiebear (Sep 2, 2009)

very mishele! this is sad...i've just begun to appreciate water/flower macro. water droplets are wayy too much fun!! thanx for the compliments 

also thanx digitalscape...ya i can what you mean.
i added minimal sharpening...but i see it too.
thanks again


----------



## hllry (Sep 7, 2009)

woojiebear said:


>




this is so soft and beautiful!  
what kind of macro lens do you use?


----------

